# Meeting Americans



## Siref (Feb 22, 2017)

My wife and I are going to be in Lisbon for about ten days in June. We are planning to use this time to get an apartment and prepare to move to Lisbon around August-October. We would like to meet with other USA citizens and to get info re things like insurance, utilities and other areas that will make our move easier. Is there a social group of Americans that meet regularly? Thanks Rick


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

If you search on Facebook, there are two Facebook groups for Americans in portugal, you can post questions there 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You will discover find that the Portuguese are welcoming and friendly + many speak English ! There are lots of them here in Portugal


----------

